# compact 4x4 tractor or big atv



## hardy steve (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking at both sides.Most used tractors 20 hp or less are cheaper than big 4wheelers.Does any body have clutch or brake problems with atv's and heavy loads of green wood?I went from a 12'trailer to a 16' trailer.The 350 atv I have now struggled with the small trailer more braking than power ,but just the same whats everbody gota say about it.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 22, 2009)

Tractor. 

Power to do the pulling means nothing without the weight on the axles.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## redprospector (Aug 22, 2009)

An ATV might be more fun at times, but you'll get a lot more done with a tractor.

Andy


----------



## deeker (Aug 22, 2009)

Get what you can afford. A tractor would be great. We get a lot of hauling done with the 660 grizzly and ATV arch though.


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 22, 2009)

Go with what you can pay for, maintain easily, and work within its abilities.

That said:

skid loader, even one of the mini's, check out sawinredneck's thread on this catagory, good info and pics.

tractor, if it has a loader, get some forks made for it that swap out with the bucket, then have plenty of rear ballast weight on the 3pth, and you will have a very capable wood moving machine. 

atv.


----------



## Q-Saw (Aug 22, 2009)

A tractor with quick-attach forks will allow you to lift and carry logs easily. I put a pallet on the forks and load it up with firewood. You can also get implements for the 3 point hitch like a forestry winch (Farmi, Tajfun) which is great for skidding out logs and winching out hang-ups. Just my 0.02


----------



## OhioGregg (Aug 22, 2009)

I've used both, and I would say the tractor wins hands down. Even an old 8n Ford tractor is suprisingly nimble in the woods. I think just the combination of traction, with the tires, weight, and gearing makes pulling a loaded trailer effortless. Where I'm at is pretty flat ground. In hilly terain, I suspect a tractor with front wheel assist would be just the ticket.

Gregg,


----------



## barkeatr (Aug 22, 2009)

I USE one small tractor to haul logs out of the woods, mow lawns, snowblow..garden..all with turf tires, no chains. 4 wheel drive and a loader is critical for working in the woods in the winter. All i have to do is make sure my road to the woods gets packed down after the larger storms and I can do lots of logging in the winter. 

the small tractor is very nimble. the ony downside is that it is very tippy..look for the widest wheelbase you can find!

tIM


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a 65hp Massey that sees alot of use. No loader on it. I have a set of forks for the 3pt, I also have a cherry picker for the 3pt, that thing comes in verry usefull for hauling stuff out.

I also have a Gator, that is the most handy piece of equiptment I have used yet for cutting wood. (short of a bobcat) Most of my cutting is done in my woods and I would never be able to get a tractor in some of the places I cut, or up some of the gullys. I haul all my gear in the woods on it, then haul wood out. At times I wish the box was bigger though.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 22, 2009)

No question. Tractors are made for this kind of work, ATVs _can _be used for this kind of work.

Kind of like using a wrench for a hammer. Yeah, you can do it, but the right tool works a lot better.


Remember where ATVs came from - they were built for fun, not work. Not to say you can't get a lot done with one, but it's a wrench, not a hammer.


----------



## RRSsawshop (Aug 22, 2009)

TRACTOR with loader is a good set up!!!:agree2:


----------



## Thunder (Aug 22, 2009)

Tractor with a front end loader & 4 wheel drive all the way. I have a John Deere 770 (790 now) best investment I ever made, peroid! You will not believe the stuff you can lift and even better the stuff you can skid. I got hit with a tornado and lost about +200 80' white pines, some oak and some black cherry. I moved it all, except for one 42" Dia x 16' long black cherry trunk.
pic of the tractor in my avatar. BTW I have quick hitch on the 3-point hitch, GREAT for skidding. Hook the cable up and lift the front of log and you can skid alot of weight.

See ya,

Thunder


----------



## laynes69 (Aug 22, 2009)

I wish I had a loader, and 4 wheel drive. But my 45 Hp Oliver 55 diesel has done everything I have wanted in the woods. I couldn't imagine life without my tractor, and my 3 pt winch.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 22, 2009)

Tractor or sure. 35 to 40hp in a compact platform. Like having a skidsteer with a PTO.


----------



## flewism (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I completely agree with all the tractor recommendations. Getting your first tractor is a great thing, and I will never be without one the rest of my life. 
I haul a 5x8 trailer off a rear draw bar, 42" bucket forks on, saws, fuel, oil, PPE, saw box, cables, chain, in the bucket. unload the bucket, unhook the trailer and gear up. Go to my selected tree and drop it, might use a rope or cable to the tractor might not. Start limbing tossing the brush aside, throwing burnable limbs in the trailer. When it looks like I got a pinch, I get my bucket forks under there to support it or hook up a chain and roll it over. Buck up the main trunk, roll it over with the tractor, finish cutting, load large round with the loader. Trailer is full, hookup and drag it home,than manual unload it. Then go back for more. Push the brush into a pile gets most of it, but still some manual work to do a good job. I can get 2 or 3 good loads within 8 hours by myself this way taking breaks after I unload at the house. Once I get me a dump trailer I should be able to double that. Two good trailer loads is one cord, maybe a little more, with the 80 cuft. trailer.
I use my ATV's to select and mark trees. My largest '00 honda 450 4x4, works hard to pull my loaded 8' trailer, I don't think it would pull a 12' or 16' trailer loaded with wood and it certaily wouldn't stop it. That's one strong 350 you got their.
I wife will ride her ATV over sometimes to help or bring me drink or complain that I didn't answer my cell again.
Good luck in your search


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tractor hands down. My own preference is hydro stat. Too many more things the tractor can be used for if you are going to spend that kind of money.


----------



## slinger (Aug 22, 2009)

I use the tractor on my avatar
<--------- with forks/splitter in the woods and My daily driver 01 Jeep wrangler with a tilt trailer out in the woods for gettin the wood to the house. Frees up the tractor to pile brush/split. I used to haul wood in the loader bucket...too small/too many trips. My 6 grand jeep is about as cheap as an ATV and street legal. Plus my girls love to ride in it


----------



## JJuday (Aug 22, 2009)

If you get a tractor with a loader....FWA or 2 wheel drive.....DO NOT LOAD THE 3 PT HITCH to increase loader capacity. Instead spend the money to get liquid ballast, preferably rim guard and pick up what the tractor can without struggle. I have seen some tractors with wheel weights, loaded 3pt and liquid ballast and the front end is always the victim. FWA is great to have on a loader tractor as you have more control when steering while loaded. Most small tractors are foreign built and in most respects are built to last. The JD/Yanmar, Newholland Boomers, Kubotas, and small Massey/Agco machines are the better ones to look for. Older units like some of the small Fords are great buys too. Check out tractorhouse.com and tractordata.com for models and tech info. JJ


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 22, 2009)

JJuday said:


> If you get a tractor with a loader....FWA or 2 wheel drive.....DO NOT LOAD THE 3 PT HITCH to increase loader capacity. Instead spend the money to get liquid ballast, preferably rim guard and pick up what the tractor can without struggle. JJ



I agree on not using BOTH, but either is good, depending on what other applications you have for the tractor. Loaded tires will cause excessive compaction if used on wet ground mowing or whatnot, but a ballast box has to be dropped to use 3pt equipment...

For the original post: I'd say it really depends what other uses you have for either one. An ATV will do the job, not maybe as efficiently as the tractor, but it will get your firewood home. If you like to play, it's a LOT more fun than a tractor. Tractors that only get used for woodcutting are money probably spent better elsewhere, maintenance and repair bills can add up fast if something breaks.

Are you cutting at home or at another location? ATV can be hauled in a pickup bed, tractor will need a trailer or be driven (Most compacts only run +- 10 MPH). My bigger farm tractors will run around 20MPH, but I generally try not to drive them outside of about a 5 mile radius.

I use both for woodcutting. The ATV gets where the big stuff can't, pulling an 18 CU FT trailer. I generally will park the big trailer somewhere close and haul out to it, and if possible split while cross-loading. Tractors have the muscle and traction you won't get on an ATV, and with a loader, the ability to lift stuff so you don't have to.

Let us know what you work out, and remember the ArboristSite mantra - post LOTS of pics!


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 22, 2009)

Didn't read it all. yet
in the long run get both. I will have both soon. 
Its hard to trade of the good and bad's of both but a lot depends on your terrain. I have all kinds of terrain and the atv seemed to be a bit better but i planed on riding trails so i got the quad. 


hears my setup. double axle trailer follows you. 
08 Yamaha grizzly













i wouldn't be able to gt 1/2 the wood i get with a tractor but their is some wood that would be easier to handle with a tractor. 
Preferably a 4x4 kubota with loader and backhoe. 

my .02


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 22, 2009)

ohotobucket sucks, i made my 2ns pic the right size and now i made it to small but it still wont show up at the right size?


----------



## A. Stanton (Aug 22, 2009)

I used both, I find the attached pic of my Kubota BX25 to be the easiest when it comes to wood. No trailer to worry about. In the pic, I using Payne detactable forks that I bought from Northern Tool. Take it from me, when you get older, it's nice to have a tractor with a front loader to do your lifting and make wheel barrows obsolete.


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 22, 2009)

There's a thread called, ' logging with a tractor' , by Gypo, great thread when considering logs and a tractor.

Another thread, in the firewood forum, " tractor in the woodlot" or something like that, its a long thread, lots of photos of everyones different setups. 

Do some searching and you find them. It'll give you lots of ideas.


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 22, 2009)

Like I said before, I like my Gator for collecting firewood, and the 165 Massey for firewood too. 

But today I was cutting on a bunch that Super3 came up and helped me drop. I skidded out a 45" maple truck that was 20' long, and we have a John Deere 7820 front wheel assist that had all it could do to skid it out. I thought I was going to have to get our 9400 out for a little extra grunt.


----------



## job247 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been using an old 8n ford tractor for pulling out my wood for the past 9 years or so. I pull a 4x7 farm trailer that has a box I added on the front that carries my saws, gas etc. I go most anywhere in the woods with it and since it is small I can usually get right up to my wood to load. I would have to say a tractor is the way to go.


----------



## flewism (Aug 22, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> Like I said before, I like my Gator for collecting firewood, and the 165 Massey for firewood too.
> 
> But today I was cutting on a bunch that Super3 came up and helped me drop. I skidded out a 45" maple truck that was 20' long, and we have a John Deere 7820 front wheel assist that had all it could do to skid it out. I thought I was going to have to get our 9400 out for a little extra grunt.



So now we're showing off skidding 5 ton logs. Forget the notch and drop, get a dozer blade for the 9400 and push them over.


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's the tractor specific thread:


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=26571&highlight=tractor



Here's Sawinrednecks thread regarding the mini skidsteer:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=81261&highlight=wood



This is the last one with many options, ideas, and what not. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=62563&highlight=wood


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the combination of tractor and atv. I usually cut in the spring, haul in the late summer/fall. ATV gets the brunt of use in the spring and then the tractor in the fall for hauling but have used both.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 23, 2009)

*Use both*

We have a old Massy Harris 50 tractor we keep at are hunting land. Mostly used for opening the trails to the stands. But is used a lot to help out with the firewood chores. Here is a picture of me loading a elm log to go for lumber, my uncle wanted it for making bowls on his wood lathe. It has a really neat grain pattern to it.




I also have a Polaris 6X6 that has a 850lb payload in the dump bed alone. Sure does come in handy when it is to wet for the tractor or when i do not have the tractor around.




There is times the atv is handier to have then there is times the tractor is handier to have.

Beefie


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 24, 2009)

A. Stanton said:


> I used both, I find the attached pic of my Kubota BX25 to be the easiest when it comes to wood. No trailer to worry about. In the pic, I using Payne detactable forks that I bought from Northern Tool. Take it from me, when you get older, it's nice to have a tractor with a front loader to do your lifting and make wheel barrows obsolete.



This is the same as dads kubota with forks. He use's the bucket and forks to push the brush into a pile then we burn it later. Saves a tremendous amount of handling brush by hand. Then he use's it to load the logs into the wheat truck to haul home. For any logs to big I use my backhoe with forks in the bucket + I can stack the logs a lot higher in the dump bed.


----------



## The Lorax (Aug 24, 2009)

How about one of these little brutes, they even have a tipper!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37kNz7cElBM&feature=related


----------



## hamweena (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a sportsman 500 great reliable machince but I would trade it in a heartbeat for a compact tractor.My uncle has a 03 new holland tc33 with a loader awesome unit.Being a mechanic working on all kinds of equipment at the shop. I would lean towards a 30-40 hp size nothing smaller only because sub compacts are very easily over worked.But if you a carefull with them as far as work loads they are great.With a tractor you have the option of 3 pt stuff like a splitter.


----------



## captjack (Aug 27, 2009)

I have both, and after using them , I would advise to get a tractor with a FEL and a 3pt hitch. 

I have a 07 grizzly 700 atv and I love the machine. It is great on the trails with the power steering. I use it a lot during hunting season. It pulls a 12x7 enclosed decoy trailer out into fields for goose hunting, as well as , fetching deer. 

I can change the clutch with my eyes shut now because I have done it so many times. Pulling trailers with wood just speeds up the demise ! In its defense I am using it for something it was not intend or designed to do(pulling heavy loads). I have over 3k miles on it in two years. 

It does come in handy if we are working in the woods and need to run back to the house for something but........... its just not meant to pull heavy loads


A 1985 kubota L235 4x4 came up on the radar and I scarfed it up cheap. It has a front end loader and pulls like a little tug boat. 

With a tractor you can add so many more attachments such as a carry all , grapple , forks etc etc. Plus the tractor was made to "pull" things like trailers. 

If I had one machine for firewood and around the yard stuff it would be a tractor hands down.

Just my .02


----------



## SLVRTRC (Aug 27, 2009)

we have a Polaris ranger with the dump box we take it of to places a tractor can only dream of going fill it up over the cab haul it to the truck or trailer and go back for more.


----------



## giXXer (Aug 27, 2009)

I just sold my Rhino 660 and do miss it a little. If I didn't have the tractor I wouldn't have sold it. Now that I've owned a tractor for a few years I can't for the life of me remember what I did without it. I agree with the recommendations in this thread completely, go with the tractor if you can afford it. I can get my 32 hp Kubota almost anywhere the Rhino and trailer would go. You do, however, need the appropriate truck and trailer to tow a 4-6,000lb tractor and it doesn't leave a lot of room to haul firewood. Also, if you live in the concrete jungle and don't have a use for the tractor other than firewood an ATV might be the better route. Tractor use can be relatively expensive compared to using an ATV

If the tractor is out of the budget a Jeep (mentioned previously) can be very practical as well. I use my Jeep and winch far more than I thought I would for collecting firewood. A friend has an old 22' bunk style boat trailer that has been "flipped" over to be used as a logging arch. The tongue was cut and turned 180 and the axles are now on what used to be the top. The crank winch was relocated and is still used, the trailer works great behind my Jeep. I use the Jeep for work, wheeling, two tracking, the dunes, Sunday ice cream runs, pulling trees down, and much much more. Not a whole lot of room to haul wood, but they'll pull a little utility trailer, no problem.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 27, 2009)

A. Stanton said:


> I used both, I find the attached pic of my Kubota BX25 to be the easiest when it comes to wood. No trailer to worry about. In the pic, I using Payne detactable forks that I bought from Northern Tool. Take it from me, when you get older, it's nice to have a tractor with a front loader to do your lifting and make wheel barrows obsolete.




Wow!...Hope you have some wheel weights on the back????


----------



## derwood91 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Tractor.*

I wouldn't trade my New Holland TC-35 for anything, but I will say that if my wife ever figures out how to use the Backhoe attachment nobody would ever find my body!!!


----------



## Kansas (Aug 27, 2009)

A 4wd tractor wins hands down imo especialy one with a fel you will never ever run out of things it will do for you.

Yanmar makes great little 4wd diesels and reasonable too I have one and like it a lot.

Kansas


----------



## redprospector (Aug 27, 2009)

SLVRTRC said:


> we have a Polaris ranger with the dump box we take it of to places a tractor can only dream of going fill it up over the cab haul it to the truck or trailer and go back for more.



Hahahaha. I take my tractor places that most people wouldn't carry a quart of oil. 

Andy


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 27, 2009)

Kansas said:


> A 4wd tractor wins hands down imo especialy one with a fel you will never ever run out of things it will do for you.
> 
> Yanmar makes great little 4wd diesels and reasonable too I have one and like it a lot.
> 
> Kansas



:agree2:

4x4 tractor with FEL and a cat1 3-pt hitch. It does everything else your chainsaw can't do.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 27, 2009)

After getting my mini, I would laugh at using an ATV now!! I can go about anywhere an ATV can, leave little to no ruts, the only bending over I do is when I fell the tree and make the few cuts to get log lengths. When I get home I load the logs up in a saw buck and cut them up.
A tractor with a log arch on the 3pt or a grapple, or a grapple bucket is the ticket.
They make some neat products for doing this with ATV's, but it's pricey and I wonder about it's true effectivness. There is a link in the thread linked a page back to this equipment.


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 28, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Hahahaha. I take my tractor places that most people wouldn't carry a quart of oil.
> 
> Andy



I can't remember what we were doing but my wife was on my dads Kubota with the forks in the bucket and ran one fork through the wall of the house and the other fork through the sliding glass door. Made a little extra work for me taking it some where she should not have.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 28, 2009)

SLVRTRC said:


> we have a Polaris ranger with the dump box we take it of to places a tractor can only dream of going fill it up over the cab haul it to the truck or trailer and go back for more.



Try a 4wd 85hp Orchard tractor. Most will turn inside the ranger, and if not, push over whatever is in the way while dragging out whole logs. 

The only downside is getting stuck. Only another narrow tractor and some winch work will get you back out. LOL!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## nikocker (Aug 28, 2009)

*I use both.*

In the summer or when there's no snow - I use the Honda and my trailer and go to the wood.

In the winter I use the Kubota and bring the wood to me. The wood stays cleaner this way and is easier on the saw chains.

Al


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice setup nikocker...one thing about a tractor...at least you have a ROPS vs. 4-wheeler.


----------



## goof008 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a quad, and it does just fine...and it fits in my shed or garage. A small tractor would be nice, and probably more handy in some cases, but I need the 4x4 quad in the deep snow to get my wood to the house. 

I use the quad for hunting and play too, so it is superior to a tractor for those aspects. 

I have used 2 Yamaha Big Bears (a 350 and a 400) and pulled a loaded trailer and the racks loaded without much of a problem. I did get into deep snow that kept the machine from getting traction because it was 'floating' on the snow...bigger tires will help that. My thought, and reason for the Big Bears, is they are NOT automatics, they have gears you have to shift. Being a snowmobiler, I don't think those centrifugal clutches can last long with a heavy weight being pulled. Just my opinion, I could be wrong...I just feel better having the gears.


----------



## nikocker (Aug 28, 2009)

*I agree.*

My Honda 300's are 5 speeds, and they do a good job of pulling the trailer loaded with oak. They aren't worth a crap in deep snow (anything over 12-14" ) though.
I probably need chains.

Al


----------



## SLVRTRC (Aug 28, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Try a 4wd 85hp Orchard tractor. Most will turn inside the ranger, and if not, push over whatever is in the way while dragging out whole logs.
> 
> The only downside is getting stuck. Only another narrow tractor and some winch work will get you back out. LOL!!!
> 
> ...




we to a lot out on CFR land so knocking down trees isn't an option for us... we have a couple tractors at our disposal the most use we got out of one was a bobcat that we used to skid out whole trees on private land.


----------



## nickblaze466 (Aug 28, 2009)

goof008 said:


> I have a quad, and it does just fine...and it fits in my shed or garage. A small tractor would be nice, and probably more handy in some cases, but I need the 4x4 quad in the deep snow to get my wood to the house.
> 
> I use the quad for hunting and play too, so it is superior to a tractor for those aspects.
> 
> I have used 2 Yamaha Big Bears (a 350 and a 400) and pulled a loaded trailer and the racks loaded without much of a problem. I did get into deep snow that kept the machine from getting traction because it was 'floating' on the snow...bigger tires will help that. My thought, and reason for the Big Bears, is they are NOT automatics, they have gears you have to shift. Being a snowmobiler, I don't think those centrifugal clutches can last long with a heavy weight being pulled. Just my opinion, I could be wrong...I just feel better having the gears.



so far i've not had a problem with my CVT drive on the polaris. i've pulled quite a bit, plow snow, swamped the belt a few times and on one occasion used it to pull out a chevy colorado. so far so good


----------



## Kansas (Aug 28, 2009)

I am getting ready to find out how handy my 4wd tractor is I am about to get back to the farmstead I started cleaning up this spring. 

I had so many trees down in the shelter belt i couldnt safely get in and do more. So now its cooling off a bit I plan on taking the little Yanmar there and dragging all the downs out and piling them up just another reason to get on it and play. 

Kansas


----------



## STANG302 (Aug 28, 2009)

giXXer said:


> If the tractor is out of the budget a Jeep (mentioned previously) can be very practical as well. I use my Jeep and winch far more than I thought I would for collecting firewood. A friend has an old 22' bunk style boat trailer that has been "flipped" over to be used as a logging arch. The tongue was cut and turned 180 and the axles are now on what used to be the top. The crank winch was relocated and is still used, the trailer works great behind my Jeep. I use the Jeep for work, wheeling, two tracking, the dunes, Sunday ice cream runs, pulling trees down, and much much more. Not a whole lot of room to haul wood, but they'll pull a little utility trailer, no problem.




I've been using my Bronco II. Works great to pull trees out of the woods. Has fenominal manuverability and 35" mud tires to get some traction. Pulled trees I never thought it could. Have not tried pulling stumps with it. Though I do wish I had a tractor or skid steer to play with.


----------



## jcappe (Aug 28, 2009)

I honestly don't know which I would rather have. I suppose the tractor.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 28, 2009)

nickblaze466 said:


> so far i've not had a problem with my CVT drive on the polaris. i've pulled quite a bit, plow snow, swamped the belt a few times and on one occasion used it to pull out a chevy colorado. so far so good



Same here. Polaris 700 sportsman used as a Farm Mule, and at times a mini tractor. 

I'm on the same belt that came on it, and no I am NOT nice to the thing as it is my primary mode of transport when chasing irrigation and relaying buckets during hand picking. 
It also gets used as a spot spray rig, so lots of slow and stop/go use., and we have used it a couple hundred times to drag smaller logs out.

I was leery of the Polaris at first, but after 3 years of thrashing on this one, I am quite happy with it. The only thing that bugs me is Maint. on the thing.
OIl changes, and tranny/diff lube changes are a royal PITA, and the fuel filter set up was designed by a hairdresser or a 7yr old girl.

A tractor works better for logs and heavy work, but the Polaris ain't bad for light stuff.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone have a Farmtrac tractor?


----------



## A. Stanton (Aug 28, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Wow!...Hope you have some wheel weights on the back????



Mtfall,
No, I don't have any wheel weights. I figured that I didn't need em with 250 lbs of Rim Guard in the rear tires and a rear blade on the back that weights another 300 lbs.


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 29, 2009)

nikocker said:


> In the summer or when there's no snow - I use the Honda and my trailer and go to the wood.
> 
> In the winter I use the Kubota and bring the wood to me. The wood stays cleaner this way and is easier on the saw chains.
> 
> Al



How come you don't have forks in that bucket so you don't have to get off and mess with a chain?


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice Kubota!. If I could I would have both.
But real world my Rhino gets used for so much stuff, hauling wood, pulling my splitter, doing 100 miles on a daytrip out in the dez (desert-thats Kali lingo, the most beautiful and wonderful place to play, ride and camp in the winter here) its hands down the winner here. Low gear, in 4X4, with locker engaged it will damn near pull anything and go anywhere.


----------



## flewism (Aug 29, 2009)

nikocker said:


> My Honda 300's are 5 speeds, and they do a good job of pulling the trailer loaded with oak. They aren't worth a crap in deep snow (anything over 12-14" ) though.
> I probably need chains.
> 
> Al



Exactly, we have a pair of 300's and a 450 all 4x4. I say 8 to 10" will stick them, ride up on the skid plates and you are done.
Our routine during burn season is we pull a 4' x4' x16" trailer from the woodpile and park it in the attached garage , about 1/2 a facecord or 1/6 of a cord weighing about 800#, about one weeks worth . The snow gets deep none of the ATV's will pull it. So out comes the New Holland and we use the loader bucket to fill the trailer. Then this small trailer just becomes a container in the garage to be filled weekly by the compact.
I believe farmtrac is Northern tool's compacts, Chinese made, go to TBN they have a whole forum dedicated to them. 
My experiences are that UTV's (aka rhinos, rangers, and, mules) are no different that ATV's in deep snow. Great machines 90% of the year for doing chores around the homestead.


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 29, 2009)

With 4WD CUT with a 3PT you can drag the logs to your work area to be processed and saved many the extra wood 'handling' steps that haunt wood processors.

Also with a tractor you can ride down the shoulder of the road pulling a trailer of wood and police will give you a bye...not so with an ATV pulling a trailer.

We have an ATV too and sure that's helpful but when it comes to making production it's tractor time.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm eyeballing a Yanmar YM1810... it's just 2wd, but has a 23.5hp diesel. I haven't asked the price yet. I'm a leetle skeert of the answer. It's a nice little tractor though. No implements or attachments with it as far as I saw and that would be more money to make it useful. I've been wanting a real small tractor for awhile, just a bit bigger than a big mower but not really what most consider a compact tractor.
Ian


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 29, 2009)

I asked... $3900 with nothing useful attached to it. It's becoming plainly obvious that I need to shelve any aspirations for a tractor till the child support grinds to a halt... 5 more years.

Ian


----------



## trialanderror (Aug 29, 2009)

i took some chevy 1 ton steer axles, shortened them and setup 4 wheel steering. 

made my own frame and small front end loader, used a 1.3 w/5 speed transmission from a ford aspire, took all the wiring harness, computer, eveything so i could maintain the fuel injection. put a pump on the front of the crank. with the transaxle i directed each drive shaft to each rear end, as transaxles have the final drive in them, i ended up with double final drives. It works ok, it's like fulltime 4wd without able to lock it.....

only way i got around that was make the rear ends posi, but, it's still not the answer. I suppose i could take the spider gears out of the transaxle and weld them up or something crazy. 

it picks up quite a bit, eaisly in the 1200# range, nothing intense, but more then what i care to muscle around. After i got it going i setup a 3pt with a tiny cylinder so i can quick hitch up to trailers to pull out the woods.

just an idea, something i made with garbage and odds and ends laying around the yard.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 29, 2009)

where we cut there is no way a tractor will get to where we need to go. i use a rhino 450 and my 4 wheel trailer. for a shortbox it takes 3 loads and the truck is over filling. heres some pics of the places we need to go. pics cant show how hilly and rought it actualy is.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 29, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> where we cut there is no way a tractor will get to where we need to go. i use a rhino 450 and my 4 wheel trailer. for a shortbox it takes 3 loads and the truck is over filling. heres some pics of the places we need to go. pics cant show how hilly and rought it actualy is.



You're right, pics can't show how hilly and rough it actually is. But I put a tractor in stuff like that almost every day. Never say "no way". 











Andy

Dang, that 1st pic was huge.


----------



## trialanderror (Aug 29, 2009)

redprospector said:


> You're right, pics can't show how hilly and rough it actually is. But I put a tractor in stuff like that almost every day. Never say "no way".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha, there's a rotor just chillin' on a stump....


----------



## redprospector (Aug 29, 2009)

trialanderror said:


> haha, there's a rotor just chillin' on a stump....



LOL. I hadn't noticed that in the pic. I wonder if it came off of one of my trucks? 

Andy


----------



## Beefie (Aug 29, 2009)

redprospector what are you driving in that first picture . Kind of looks like the hood of a bulldozer or maybe a skidder. You must be trying to give the stump its yearly iron supply. It's growth looks a little stumped:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## redprospector (Aug 30, 2009)

Beefie said:


> redprospector what are you driving in that first picture . Kind of looks like the hood of a bulldozer or maybe a skidder. You must be trying to give the stump its yearly iron supply. It's growth looks a little stumped:hmm3grin2orange:



Good eye. It's the Hood of an old JD 440-b skidder. I also put a Bobcat 863 up that hill several times. The property owner is 90 years old, and I saw him take an old Ford tractor with a front loader up some of those skid trails to get fence post's.
That picture is a couple of years old so I don't remember any details on the rotor. But I'd be willing to bet it's still sitting right there where I left it. 

Andy


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 30, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> where we cut there is no way a tractor will get to where we need to go. i use a rhino 450 and my 4 wheel trailer. for a shortbox it takes 3 loads and the truck is over filling. heres some pics of the places we need to go. pics cant show how hilly and rought it actualy is.



Them hills ain't scary, until you add a foot of snow:






I haven't put the chains on the tractor in over 2 years, might be something to do with the new Firestone tires, but I had to abandon the trailer behind the ATV one day, and it was the tractor to the rescue:






If I can't get the tractor between the trees, then the ATV gets used, otherwise it's tractor city here. I realize that quite a few members on here refer to an overgrown lawn mower as a "tractor", and they work quite nicely in a lot of situations, but a real farm tractor, with an 80" + tread width, will climb anywhere a mountain goat will, and come back with a heck of a lot more than any ATV, Gators and Rangers included.

I have a MFWD tractor on the wish list, but the old Massey with the differential locked in will get anywhere I need to go, it just might take a couple trys.

Don't get me wrong, I love the ATV, it just isn't and never will be a tractor.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 30, 2009)

if only pics could really show how things are. one of the hills we have the red atv has rolled on.. wont be going up that again. i guess its not all just the hills but how tight it is and how rough the terrain is on the hills. i could see a skidder geting around but not much of anything elce


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 30, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> if only pics could really show how things are. one of the hills we have the red atv has rolled on.. wont be going up that again. i guess its not all just the hills but how tight it is and how rough the terrain is on the hills. i could see a skidder geting around but not much of anything elce



Heck, you're in Iowa, if I go to southern Wisconsin and look west, I can see Nebraska!

Just kidding of course, I've seen a lot of steep terrain in NE IA by the river, and yours looks it. But my land has hills that make the guys that rent it with 4wd 400hp tractors curse it, and we farmed it for many years with a 60hp 2wd, technique has a lot to do with it.

To each their own, I wouldn't even try a lot of my woods on a compact tractor, too narrow and tippy, and I use the ATV a lot to get places the tractor won't fit, but it's a lot slower work when I do it that way. I'd much rather skid a whole tree or two out to the field with the tractor and buck and split out in the open than buck a tree, load it 18 cu ft at a time into the trailer behind the quad, haul it out, split and toss it into another trailer, and go back for more.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 30, 2009)

Steve NW WI said:


> Heck, you're in Iowa, if I go to southern Wisconsin and look west, I can see Nebraska!
> 
> Just kidding of course, I've seen a lot of steep terrain in NE IA by the river, and yours looks it. But my land has hills that make the guys that rent it with 4wd 400hp tractors curse it, and we farmed it for many years with a 60hp 2wd, technique has a lot to do with it.
> 
> To each their own, I wouldn't even try a lot of my woods on a compact tractor, too narrow and tippy, and I use the ATV a lot to get places the tractor won't fit, but it's a lot slower work when I do it that way. I'd much rather skid a whole tree or two out to the field with the tractor and buck and split out in the open than buck a tree, load it 18 cu ft at a time into the trailer behind the quad, haul it out, split and toss it into another trailer, and go back for more.


 Agreed! there is no way i would pull a tree or anything with out wheels on it with the Rhino. no weaght to it. cant even load the bed of the rhino with out the front tires coming off the ground.


----------



## 23putts (Aug 31, 2009)

Is that the X4 Trailor from Northern Tools? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 31, 2009)

23putts said:


> Is that the X4 Trailor from Northern Tools? If so, how do you like it?



yes it is the x4. i love the trailer but i had to make it better right when i got it. first it came in on a truck and the box was all torn to he.. after geting ti togeather i went to use it and oh boy... the tung is bolted togeather with 2 bolts so right there is a weak point, mine swisted. so i welded that solid and then the pivit latch so the box can tilt down there wasnt enough contact area so going up a hill i lost my load. so i built that up with some 3/8 stock. and then i got rid of the pin and weled on a ball receiver. other then all that. i am very very very happy with it. the floating axles rock!


----------



## 23putts (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the review....been scratching my head wondering if its worth the money.

Here is my tractor/quad pics....They both serve their purpose....


----------



## giXXer (Sep 1, 2009)

Steve NW WI said:


> Them hills ain't scary, until you add a foot of snow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guilty as charged. I loosely refer to my Kubota as a tractor and catch a ton of crap from a buddy. We argue about it (in fun) and my point is always if it has a 3 point and a pto it is a tractor because it is capable of "tractor" type work. His argument is always "hook this chain to your 'tractor' and I'll hook the other end to my 'man tractor' and we'll see what happens." He'll also say "your Kubota is either a tractor for a pu$$y or a really expensive lawn mower, take your pick." The funny thing is his Dad has the almost identical Kubota and he uses it way more than his JD "tractor."

It's really a non-issue for me, though. With the economy going the way it is I may end up selling the Kubota which means I have to get 4 new tires and fix all of the hyd. leaks on the ole' Ford Jubilee. It hasn't run in over 5 years, but with a new battery, some fresh fuel, and a little ether she should fire up. There are also several really nice 9N's for sale around here for $2,000-$4,000. 2 wheel drive, but still a decent "bang for the buck."


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 1, 2009)

giXXer said:


> Guilty as charged. I loosely refer to my Kubota as a tractor and catch a ton of crap from a buddy. We argue about it (in fun) and my point is always if it has a 3 point and a pto it is a tractor because it is capable of "tractor" type work. His argument is always "hook this chain to your 'tractor' and I'll hook the other end to my 'man tractor' and we'll see what happens." He'll also say "your Kubota is either a tractor for a pu$$y or a really expensive lawn mower, take your pick." The funny thing is his Dad has the almost identical Kubota and he uses it way more than his JD "tractor."
> 
> It's really a non-issue for me, though. With the economy going the way it is I may end up selling the Kubota which means I have to get 4 new tires and fix all of the hyd. leaks on the ole' Ford Jubilee. It hasn't run in over 5 years, but with a new battery, some fresh fuel, and a little ether she should fire up. There are also several really nice 9N's for sale around here for $2,000-$4,000. 2 wheel drive, but still a decent "bang for the buck."



Saw a nicely restored Ford 900 go for $4K at an auction recently...a friend who knows a tremendous amount about tractor repair sez Kubotas shed a lot of metal, internally. But, it's still the top-selling compact on the market.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 1, 2009)

Steve NW WI said:


> Them hills ain't scary, until you add a foot of snow:



The foot of snow dosen't bother me near as bad as that layer of ice that's under it. 

Andy


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 1, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> ...a friend who knows a tremendous amount about tractor repair sez Kubotas shed a lot of metal, internally. But, it's still the top-selling compact on the market.



WTF does that mean? I am not familiar with that term at all! The Kubota engines I have had the pleasure of working on (Mainly Bobcats) have been bullet proof!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 2, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> WTF does that mean? I am not familiar with that term at all! The Kubota engines I have had the pleasure of working on (Mainly Bobcats) have been bullet proof!



Metal from crank bearings, etc. found in oil when it is changed. At least on the newer models.


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

I've cut firewood all my short life with some type of 4WD tractor and trailer (although we call 'em wagons around here if they don't have a license plate... don't ask why, I don't know). I can see where an ATV would be handy in tight stuff, but then again, having a tractor gives you an excuse to build tractor roads 

The tractor will be more expensive for sure, but for a good reason. Now that I'm something of a gentleman farmer, there was no question.

I really like the Branson because it's got a low CoG but still pretty good ground clearance. Last spring I was in axle deep mud and in 4WD with the diff locked (ag tires of course) didn't hesitate a bit.

Good excuse to show off the rig again


----------



## TonyK (Sep 2, 2009)

I just completed my wood hauling setup today. I have had the Deere for a long time but I just picked up this trailer today. I needed something that was narrow to make it through my trails and still have enough ground clearance to get over stuff. I looked at a bunch and this one stuck. I finally found a used one for a good price so I went and got it this morning. I can hardly wait to fill it up and watch it dump. I still want a ATV but the tractor is going to have to do for a while longer


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 3, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Metal from crank bearings, etc. found in oil when it is changed. At least on the newer models.



Really!I find that interesting! ( not being a smart ass) most of the Kubota engines I have seen really are put together well! But it's been more than a couple of years since I have been in/worked on one. Thank you for the honest reply!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 3, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Really!I find that interesting! ( not being a smart ass) most of the Kubota engines I have seen really are put together well! But it's been more than a couple of years since I have been in/worked on one. Thank you for the honest reply!



My intention was not to knock Kubotas..they are tough, but the metal in the crankcase deal is actually considered normal. I've seen this myself. My tractor-fixin-friend gets a few of them in to work on occasionaly, most of the metal filings/shavings come out at the 500 hr. service interval. A magnet catches most of it.


----------



## TonyK (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry trying to figure out the picture thing. I did actually get away from work and go out and haul in one load with the trailer today. It works so nice. Everything is at a working level which is a big change from the other trailer where you were always bending over to pick up sticks. The dump is nice too.


----------



## hardy steve (Sep 3, 2009)

Still looking for a compact.Haven't seen one that fits what I'm looking for yet,but it will come along,I did see a 05' brute force 700 for 3,100.Bad thing is that would be about half my tractor money and its butterfly yellow.Its a guys wife's.


----------



## 23putts (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it just me or is the price of a used atv out of sight. I looked at used for a few months, then went and bought new. 1.9%/36 and I know its never been abused.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 3, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Really!I find that interesting! ( not being a smart ass) most of the Kubota engines I have seen really are put together well! But it's been more than a couple of years since I have been in/worked on one. Thank you for the honest reply!



The main knock I've heard on Kubota, mostly the bigger ones, "utility tractors" - 40-100hp, is that the drawbars are weak and will bend with a good load on them...otherwise not a peep out of the orange Japanese tractor owners. I'd be tempted to try a M105 or something close to it, but they seem to be way too high priced compared to an older 100HP 2wd from one of the big mfgs.

MFWD is one of my big wants, but it isn't a need, tire chains and diff lock will get me to 98% of the places I want to go, the other 2% are where the ATV comes in handy.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 3, 2009)

23putts said:


> Is it just me or is the price of a used atv out of sight. I looked at used for a few months, then went and bought new. 1.9%/36 and I know its never been abused.



New or used I think they are priced out of range! Sure they can be handy, sure they can help around the house/farm, but really at the end of the day, they are play toys. Look at what a decent CUT is priced at, then an ATV or better yet a UTV and I get the WTF look!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 12, 2009)

Now after six pages, the answer is simple: Neither a tractor or ATV. You need a Bombardier JW67:

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/1371176143.html






Hook up a trailer for that sucker and have fun.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 12, 2009)

In case the photo from the ad disappears, this is the somewhat smaller Bombardier J5. This one is used by Connecticut DEP for forest fire work -- the aluminum box is a water tank, plus it has a small pump on it. Mostly used when they're cutting down smouldering snags and grubbing up hot spots.






One day the toy fund may just be big enough when one of these guys comes up for sale!

If anyone's interested, I have a decent collection of photos from my area of forest fire trucks at http://www.d90.us/fire/forest/forestries/.


----------



## Hickorynut (Sep 14, 2009)

*I will be booed of the site here*

I purchased a nice 500 ATP....back in 2004..nice work vehicle.....My dad has a real nice 27 Hp simplicity legacy Gas tractor........with a front loader....I will reluctantly admit this, that little simplicity with a loader is extremely handy to have around....it has power steering and we get through the woods with causing very little damage l.......That loader is handy as can be.....Your not going to pull out large logs with this tractor but I normally cut my stuff up in the woods anyway......The other beautiful thing about this is you can take this little tractor to many different places and get in with minimal damage....


----------



## CharlieG (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd like a little tractor, but since I have a 500 Suzuki atv with a hitch, that will have to do.


----------



## Hickorynut (Sep 15, 2009)

*Tractor Prices*

I am always suprised at how much tractors cost...especially new. I have an ATV and I wonder how the Arch would work and if I really need it. Typically I just cut my wood in the woods and haul it out.


----------



## Shine (Sep 15, 2009)

*Big ATV'S are cool*

BigATV'S are cool but my compact tractor is gold at the end of the rainbo.


----------



## Hickorynut (Sep 15, 2009)

*cool pic*

My second love is my loader bucket


----------



## tatra805 (Sep 17, 2009)

2 cents from my side

had to make this choice almost a year ago and i went for the small tractor.
Didn't regret it once.

The FEL (front end loader) is as already stated worth gold (and also doubles pricing of these second hand tractors)

There is 1 reason why i would go for an atv and that is when i only need to haul goods over long distances. A tractor is slow for that.

But... i would only consider the question when we are talking about second tractor or atv, not as a first purchase.

These tractors are so versatile that they make you do things you would not even have considered starting before. And so save you buckets of money as you dont have to pay any contractors. 

Just one warning, if you go second hand or grey import, go for an agricultural small tractor not a commercial grade allround tractor (difference is in the construction, the allrounders have most of the time a separate engine and gearbox/drivetrain)

The purpose of the last ones was never to do any AG (and be sure that hauling logs, digging stumps etc etc is the same category) work. Also construction wise the AG types are more sturdy build.

new tractors evolved a lot so the difference is less but still pulling a mower or broom is not equal to a plough.

And remember that parts are expensive on these small ones.


----------

